# {W} Ork and Tyranid Resin stuff.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

This is a long term wish list really.

Many years ago when GW were more relaxed and let others produce stuff under licence various companies in the US produced these things.

And I would like to find some. 

The Nid stuff is of most interest.

PM me if you would like to flog me any of them, best bet is just before the 24th of each month as that is when I get paid :biggrin:



Mike Biasi Studios Produced
Tyranid Trygon

Epicast produced for 40K:
Ork Bowelburna
Ork Spleenrippa
Ork Gobsmasha
Ork LungBursta

Forgeworld USA produced (This was made under licence before GW bought it out.)
Tyranid Dactylis

Armorcast produced
Tyranid Exocrine
Tyranid Haruspex
Tyranid Malefactor
Ork Great Gargant


----------

